# Traveling with knives



## crazytocook (Oct 27, 2006)

Hi guys,

I'm planning to take a flight out of town in the next few days, and I would like to bring a few of my knives with me. However, I really don't want to pack them in my luggage, and if they get lost I can't replace them easily. What should I do? Will the airlines allow you to take them on the plane somehow?


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

No chancey. They gotta go in baggage or you'll be having one heck-uva conversation with airport security, then police. 

You could UPS them, but the odds of those guys messing up are greater than the airlines.


----------



## shipscook (Jan 14, 2007)

Yep, must check them, and they will check your bags, and leave a little note. Being a a shipscook and having to meet vessels around the world, I travel with quite a collection. No problems yet.
Only worry, when my luggage isn't on same plane as me and ship is leaving. No tools, no clothes. Thank goodness it's always worked out!!


----------



## 9ballprodigy (Jul 1, 2007)

yeah...

honestly, you shouldn't have any fears about your equipment being mishandled. declare your knives when you check in and have your check-in attendant label it, "fragile".


----------



## risque cakes (Apr 20, 2007)

is there anyway you can express, overnight your knives to yourself at the location?


----------



## 9ballprodigy (Jul 1, 2007)

i don't see why not. just visit a fedex location. as long as it's it your case and then put into a packaging box, it shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## risque cakes (Apr 20, 2007)

Lol, I was making that exact suggestion to the original poster. I wasn't asking how.

But thanks for the response.

As a traveling cake decorating instructor and demonstrator I do this ALL the time so I don't have to be hung up at the gate.

I ship and insure everything that I think won't go through security.


----------



## loremipsum (Nov 21, 2010)

Sorry if I'm missing something, but is it really necessary to have knives Fedexed to your destination? As long as these go with check-in baggage rather than the cabin, regulations are being complied with, right? TSA rules: http://www.tsa.gov/travelers/airtravel/prohibited/permitted-prohibited-items.shtm#4

edit: sorry everyone, I just saw the dates in this thread and realize I've resurrected an ancient thread


----------

